# Nurgle - Lord of Entropy, not Disease?



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

It's always struck me as somewhat odd that anyone would voluntarily worship Nurgle. I mean, why would anyone in any sort of right mind want to subject themselves to the plagues and such common to Nurgle worshipers? I could see a 'deathbed conversion' of someone dying from plague (or whatever) offering their soul to Father Nurgle for salvation from their affliction, but going in truly voluntarily? It's just not going to happen.

Then it struck me that Nurgle is not only the lord of decay, in the sense of disease, but of entropy in general. With this in mind, I saw those seeking immortality for immortalities sake worshiping him, those that (unhinged though the thought is) wish for nothing but for the galaxy to waste away and die and such like. With this came images, not of plague-ridden cultists, but of a band of pale, sallow-faced followers dressed in dark robes edged with runes of entropy and destruction, bringing ruin and destruction wherever they go to speed the inevitability of entropic forces. Even Nurglite Chaos Marines could follow a similar pattern, with either dark or pale armour and lots of flamers and plasma weaponry (all the better for bringing the world closer to entropy)...no green, no pustules, no rotting and falling apart armour with horns protuding.

So, does anyone else have any unorthodox takes on the followers of the Chaos Powers?


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

The chaos gods aren't just embodiments of the dark sides of human emotion, but the bright sides of them, as well. People start worshipping Nurgle to achieve immortality and longevity and similar boons. The good comes first, and then the bad follows in the form of disease and corruption. Never assume chaos cultists begin their worship thinking they'll get screwed in the deal, because almost nobody in the Imperium knows anything about the warp or chaos powers.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Nurgle is the chaos god of life. even microbes, bacteria or viruses have life so are loved by pappa nurgle, The dieseased are hosts for all this sacred life. But for the guys worshipping they just want the immortality and are slowly perverted.

Tzeentch is the lord of entropy and change


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Chaos Space Marines Codex Page 10 said:


> It is to free themselves from despair - the mortal dread of illness, starvation and death - that men turn to Grandfather Nurgle. He is a warm, welcoming god, who prides himself on the achievements of his followers, gifting them with hideous diseases even as he protects them from pain and the ravages of death. The fear of death can be found in the hearts of all sentient creatures, and so there is no shortage of mortals willing to sacrifice their immortal souls in return for the corrupted preservation of their physical bodies.


Hope that helps.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I always felt that Khorne was not just the blood god but also the embodiment of anger and hatred


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Death Guard did not choose per se, but were forced into servitude to escape from the warp when in transit. They were normal when they entered transit, but emerged as the bloated pusbags they are now. For them, it was an escape.


----------

